
Water moonshot: solving utilities biggest problems with tech - rjanoch
http://georgehawkins.net/moonshot/
======
vincentdm
Interesting article. I used to market such a CIS system to utilities, and
indeed we considered them to be the most conservative of all. Nevertheless,
their needs are _very_ similar to those of energy utilities, but we found out
how much they like to hear that water is different...

Despite the points made in the article, I still believe they are a bit too
conservative, despite the nature of their product. I think it's mainly the
fact that privatisation has hardly happened in the water sector, and the fact
that many of them are still run like government bureaucracies. Just interact
with the customer service of a water utility monopolist vs that of an energy
supplier in a free market. A huge difference!

But it would have been interesting to try the approach he notes... Thanks for
sharing!

~~~
rjanoch
I believe there is an opportunity for innovative private companies in the
"conservative" environmental, construction, etc sectors to have a similar
approach where 1 large enterprise works with tech company to solve X and then
other enterprises pay back the first co. Almost like corporate investment but
product specific and tech co gets 1st big co reference customer, revenue and
future customers. Coca Cola thru CC Founders is one similar model without the
future customers paying them back.

